# Pennsylvanian Equipment



## david s (Mar 14, 2021)

Is business class 2 and 1 or 2 and 2 seating? Is coach long distance Amfleet 2 or the higher density NEC Amfleet 1 equipment?


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 14, 2021)

Business class on the Pennsylvanian is 2 and 2 seating, just slightly greater seat pitch. It is Amfleet I equipment.


----------



## jiml (Mar 14, 2021)

Here's a very recent report that will show you exactly what to expect, including food, where to sit and the seating differences:


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 15, 2021)

david s said:


> Is business class 2 and 1 or 2 and 2 seating? Is coach long distance Amfleet 2 or the higher density NEC Amfleet 1 equipment?


Coach is long-distance Amfleet 2 seating (at least it was the last time I rode), with one Amfleet 1 corridor coach. When I rode it, I had no problem snagging an Amfleet 2 seat when boarding at Philadelphia, on the return trip, boarding in the middle of the state, all the Amfleet 2 seats were full, and I was stuck in the Amfleet 1 car. For a 3 1/2 hour trip, that wasn't so bad, but I would have appreciated the extra legroom and the curtain on the window.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 18, 2021)

When I rode it in June all of the Amfleet II's were full so I went back to the Amfleet I on the rear and it was just me and two other people.


----------

